# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مقایسه علوم پایه با رشته های فنی

## Mohammedam

با عرض سلام و آرزوی موفقیت
رتبه من تو منطقه 2 حدود 350 شده
من از راهنمایی علاقه زیادی به فیزیک داشتم و الان هم به فیزیک شریف قبول میشم
از طرف دیگه به رشته برق امیرکبیر(روی مرز هست رتبم ) یا علم و صنعت (احتمال بالا ) قبول میشم
به نظر شما کدوم انتخاب کنم؟
اگر معیار برای پس از تحصیل خارج شدن از کشور باشه برق و فیزیک فرقی نداره
آیا برای رشته برق تو ایران بازار مناسبی هست یا همون برم فیزیک؟

----------


## Akhm

> با عرض سلام و آرزوی موفقیت
> رتبه من تو منطقه 2 حدود 350 شده
> من از راهنمایی علاقه زیادی به فیزیک داشتم و الان هم به فیزیک شریف قبول میشم
> از طرف دیگه به رشته برق امیرکبیر(روی مرز هست رتبم ) یا علم و صنعت (احتمال بالا ) قبول میشم
> به نظر شما کدوم انتخاب کنم؟
> اگر معیار برای پس از تحصیل خارج شدن از کشور باشه برق و فیزیک فرقی نداره
> آیا برای رشته برق تو ایران بازار مناسبی هست یا همون برم فیزیک؟


برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج این دو رشته خیلی فرق دارند و قطعا برق گرایش الکترونیک خیلی بهتره
در ایران اصلا به فیزیک فکر هم نکنید. برق هم اوضاع خوبی نداره ولی اصلا قابل مقایسه با فیزیک نیست.

----------


## Mohammedam

ممنون از پاسختان
ولی دانشگاه ها تاثیری ندارند؟(حتی در مورد آینده در ایران،چون بیشتر نهاد ها بدون توجه به رشته تحصیلی و نگاه به اسم دانشگاه شما رو ممکنه تو یک شغل هرچند نامربوط استخدام کنند! )

----------


## _Nyusha_

> ممنون از پاسختان
> ولی دانشگاه ها تاثیری ندارند؟(حتی در مورد آینده در ایران،چون بیشتر نهاد ها بدون توجه به رشته تحصیلی و نگاه به اسم دانشگاه شما رو ممکنه تو یک شغل هرچند نامربوط استخدام کنند! )


چرا تاثیر داره برق رشته خوبیه هر کی که بی سواده و یه مدرک الکی گرفته بی کاره 
دلسرد نشین از رشته برق
پدرم مهندس برقه ماهی10تا14ملیون درآمد شه 
هر ماه یا هر دوماه هم یه ساختمون میره برای نظارت
به حرف بقیه فقط سه رشته تاپ تجربی کارش خوبه
برق عالیه

----------


## amir.t34

> با عرض سلام و آرزوی موفقیت
> رتبه من تو منطقه 2 حدود 350 شده
> من از راهنمایی علاقه زیادی به فیزیک داشتم و الان هم به فیزیک شریف قبول میشم
> از طرف دیگه به رشته برق امیرکبیر(روی مرز هست رتبم ) یا علم و صنعت (احتمال بالا ) قبول میشم
> به نظر شما کدوم انتخاب کنم؟
> اگر معیار برای پس از تحصیل خارج شدن از کشور باشه برق و فیزیک فرقی نداره
> آیا برای رشته برق تو ایران بازار مناسبی هست یا همون برم فیزیک؟


برو بسمت علاقت  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## BATMAN

دوست عزیز اگه به فیزیک علاقه داری بدون نگرانی برو سمتش،منم الان ترازم ۷۰۰۰ه ولی برای فیزیک شریف میخونم،نگران چی هستی؟نرخ بیکاری phd های فیزیک تو آمریکا دو درصده!اپلای فیزیک مخصوصا از شریف هم معلومه وضعیتش...درآمد فیزیکدان ها توی اروپا و آمریکا تقریبا از تمام مهندسی ها(بجز شیمی و نفت و کامپیوتر)بیشتره...فیزیک عشقه!زندگیه!پیشنهاد میکنم بری دانشگاه شریف با بچه های فیزیک و اساتیدش صحبت کنی.

----------


## Mohammedam

> دوست عزیز اگه به فیزیک علاقه داری بدون نگرانی برو سمتش،منم الان ترازم ۷۰۰۰ه ولی برای فیزیک شریف میخونم،نگران چی هستی؟نرخ بیکاری phd های فیزیک تو آمریکا دو درصده!اپلای فیزیک مخصوصا از شریف هم معلومه وضعیتش...درآمد فیزیکدان ها توی اروپا و آمریکا تقریبا از تمام مهندسی ها(بجز شیمی و نفت و کامپیوتر)بیشتره...فیزیک عشقه!زندگیه!پیشنهاد میکنم بری دانشگاه شریف با بچه های فیزیک و اساتیدش صحبت کنی.


در مورد رشته فیزیک باهات موافق هستم،فوق العاده جذاب هست و در مقاطع بالاتر جالب تر میشه!
ولی میشه مطمئن شد که رفتن به خارج کشور تضمینی هست؟ (به خصوص بصورتی که هزینه زندگی و تحصیل هم توسط کشور مبدا تامین بشه؟ چون با این وضع اقتصادی در غیر این حالت تحصیل خارج از کشور ممکن نیست ) ،هر چند بازار کار برای هیچ رشته ای در آینده تضمین شده نیست

----------


## Mohammedam

اما واضح که شرایط شغلی برای نسل قبلی بهتر بوده ولی این روزها خیلی تعریفی نداره و در مورد ما هم آینده مبهم هست!
شما خوش بین هستید؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammedam


با عرض سلام و آرزوی موفقیت
رتبه من تو منطقه 2 حدود 350 شده
من از راهنمایی علاقه زیادی به فیزیک داشتم و الان هم به فیزیک شریف قبول میشم
از طرف دیگه به رشته برق امیرکبیر(روی مرز هست رتبم ) یا علم و صنعت (احتمال بالا ) قبول میشم
به نظر شما کدوم انتخاب کنم؟
اگر معیار برای پس از تحصیل خارج شدن از کشور باشه برق و فیزیک فرقی نداره
آیا برای رشته برق تو ایران بازار مناسبی هست یا همون برم فیزیک؟


تو ایران هردو بیکارن سعی کن بری چیزی که علاقه داری تا راحت اپلای بگیری*

----------


## BATMAN

> در مورد رشته فیزیک باهات موافق هستم،فوق العاده جذاب هست و در مقاطع بالاتر جالب تر میشه!
> ولی میشه مطمئن شد که رفتن به خارج کشور تضمینی هست؟ (به خصوص بصورتی که هزینه زندگی و تحصیل هم توسط کشور مبدا تامین بشه؟ چون با این وضع اقتصادی در غیر این حالت تحصیل خارج از کشور ممکن نیست ) ،هر چند بازار کار برای هیچ رشته ای در آینده تضمین شده نیست


تضمین که فک نکنم،ولی خب چی تضمین داره؟شما مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف بخونی تضمین داری آحرش یه شرکت مثل کافه بازار جذبتون کنه؟یا پزشکی قبول بشی تضمین داره بتونی تا آخرش دووم بیاری؟
ولی من این سوالو از استاد مقیمی عراقی(استاد فیزیک دانشگاه شریف)پرسیدم گفتن تا جاییکه من دیدم نود/نودوپنج درصد کساییکه از این دانشکده اقدام به اپلای کردن تونستن برن...حالا در بدترین شرایط یه دانشگاه متوسط رو به پایینی توی کانادا یا آمریکا که میشه قبول شد...فیزیک در مقطع phd که اصلا بهت حقوق میدن،حالا اگه مستر هم تونستی بری اکثر مواقع فاند هم میدن...ولی خوب خیلی سخته فاند گرفتن تو مقطع ارشد.
ولی اگه اقدام کنی میتونی بری،بحث سره خواستنه نه تونستن

----------


## Parla11

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


برو بسمت علاقت 


شما این حرف و جدی که نگفتی؟!*

----------


## Username_Copied

> با عرض سلام و آرزوی موفقیت
> رتبه من تو منطقه 2 حدود 350 شده
> من از راهنمایی علاقه زیادی به فیزیک داشتم و الان هم به فیزیک شریف قبول میشم
> از طرف دیگه به رشته برق امیرکبیر(روی مرز هست رتبم ) یا علم و صنعت (احتمال بالا ) قبول میشم
> به نظر شما کدوم انتخاب کنم؟
> اگر معیار برای پس از تحصیل خارج شدن از کشور باشه برق و فیزیک فرقی نداره
> آیا برای رشته برق تو ایران بازار مناسبی هست یا همون برم فیزیک؟


شریف و امیرکبیر دوتاشون خیلی خوب هستند. ولی علم و صنعت نرو که خیلی از این دو تا دانشگاه عقب تره.

----------


## Mohammedam

> *شما این حرف و جدی که نگفتی؟!*


چطور؟

----------


## Mohammedam

پس بنظر شما ارزشش رو داره بجای برق علم وصنعت مکانیک امیرکبیر بزنم چون حتمی هست؟(تو این زمان محدود بجای اینکه به یک انتحاب برسم ،راه ها بیشتر میشه و سردرگم میشم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## BATMAN

> چطور؟


چون شما باید مثل همه پاشی بری سمت رشته های سه گانه تجربی و از جامعه و شرایط ناله کنی که اگه اینجوری نبود من فلان کار رو میکردم و همه ی تقصیر هارو بندازی گردن اوضاع کشور...

----------


## Parla11

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammedam


چطور؟


چطور؟!؟!
فرض کن زندگیت و بزاری پای چیزی که آینده نداشته باشه
لزومی داره من بقیش رو بگم؟*

----------


## BATMAN

> پس بنظر شما ارزشش رو داره بجای برق علم وصنعت مکانیک امیرکبیر بزنم چون حتمی هست؟(تو این زمان محدود بجای اینکه به یک انتحاب برسم ،راه ها بیشتر میشه و سردرگم میشم


مکانیک امیرکبیر اونجوری که خود پلی تکنیکی ها میگن یکی از قوی ترین رشته های امیرکبیره،اگه قبول بشی فوق العاده س،منم پیشنهاد میکنم تاجاییکه میتونی بیای امیر کبیر و تهران و شریف تا دانشگاهای دیگه

----------


## Mohammedam

> *
> 
> چطور؟!؟!
> 
> فرض کن زندگیت و بزاری پای چیزی که آینده نداشته باشه
> لزومی داره من بقیش رو بگم؟*


آنقدر ها هم حساس نیستم
این همه آدمی که حتی تو کنکور شرکت نمی کنند کدومشون از گرسنگی مردن که من دومین باشم   :Yahoo (1): 
ولی به هر حال چون اینم یه فرصتی هست هر چقدر بهتر استفاده کنم عقلانی تره

----------


## Parla11

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammedam


این همه آدمی که حتی تو کنکور شرکت نمی کنند کدومشون از گرسنگی مردن که من دومین باشم  


تو این قسمت تجدید نظر کن
مثال نقض همیشه موجوده.
من تاپیک شما رو کامل نخوندم متوجه نیستم دقیقا بحت سر چیه. فقط اون کامنت دوستمون برام عجیب بود که نقل قولش کردم.
موفق باشی دوستم*

----------


## Mohammedam

> *
> 
> تو این قسمت تجدید نظر کن
> مثال نقض همیشه موجوده.
> من تاپیک شما رو کامل نخوندم متوجه نیستم دقیقا بحت سر چیه. فقط اون کامنت دوستمون برام عجیب بود که نقل قولش کردم.
> موفق باشی دوستم*


حق با شما ست
ولی همیشه هم موفقیت در شریف و تهران و ... نیست
خیلی ها حتی دانشگاه نمیرن  و خیلی هم موفق هستن
ولی هر چقدر تصمیم بهتری بگیریم دشواری ها کمتر میشه

----------


## BATMAN

> پس بنظر شما ارزشش رو داره بجای برق علم وصنعت مکانیک امیرکبیر بزنم چون حتمی هست؟(تو این زمان محدود بجای اینکه به یک انتحاب برسم ،راه ها بیشتر میشه و سردرگم میشم


رشته علوم کامپیوتر رو در نظر گرفتی؟چارت دروسش رو ببین،رشته جالبیه

----------


## Hans_Landa

> با عرض سلام و آرزوی موفقیت
> رتبه من تو منطقه 2 حدود 350 شده
> من از راهنمایی علاقه زیادی به فیزیک داشتم و الان هم به فیزیک شریف قبول میشم
> از طرف دیگه به رشته برق امیرکبیر(روی مرز هست رتبم ) یا علم و صنعت (احتمال بالا ) قبول میشم
> به نظر شما کدوم انتخاب کنم؟
> اگر معیار برای پس از تحصیل خارج شدن از کشور باشه برق و فیزیک فرقی نداره
> آیا برای رشته برق تو ایران بازار مناسبی هست یا همون برم فیزیک؟


سلام.
این که میگن برو به سمت علاقه ات در صورتی خوبه که برا علاقه ات بجنگی. یعنی دلسرد نشی و دو سال بعد پشیمون نشی. درست شریف اپلای خورش خوبه اما خوب خود شخص هم باید تلاش کنه.
در کل رشته های مهندسی اگه کارش رو بخوای در نظر بگیری روو هوان غیر از دو سه تا رشته که معلوم نیس ۴ سال دیگه جی بشه. اما همیشه اگه خود آدم بخواد کار می تونه گیر بیاره.
نظر من اینه که رشته های دیگه رو هم بررسی کن کامل. لازمه از دانشجو های اون رشته بپرس.  برق ، مکانیک، کامپیوتر ، صنایع  :Yahoo (106):  و بقیه رشته ها.
در مورد صنایع می تونم کمکت کنم اگه سوال داشتی.

----------


## Hans_Landa

ضمن این که شرایط اپلای الان یکم سخت شده‌. خرجش بالاس و مثلا در شرایط فعلی آمریکا رفتن آسون نیس و شرایط سختی هست اونجا تا جایی که می دونم. 
نمیگم غیر ممکنه ولی به نظرم آدم باید احتمال موندن توو ایران رو هم در نظر بگیره.

----------


## Mohammedam

> ضمن این که شرایط اپلای الان یکم سخت شده‌. خرجش بالاس و مثلا در شرایط فعلی آمریکا رفتن آسون نیس و شرایط سختی هست اونجا تا جایی که می دونم. نمیگم غیر ممکنه ولی به نظرم آدم باید احتمال موندن توو ایران رو هم در نظر بگیره.


ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتی و راهنمایی کردیاول از همه به نظر شما علم وصنعت چطور دانشگاهی هست؟توی رنکینگ های مختلف خوشبختانه بین 3 یا 4 دانشگاه برتر صنعتی هست و حتی احتمالا درسال 2016 اول شد ، ولی باز اصل قضیه رو کسی میدونه که تو اون محیط باشه!تا حالا راه شما به دانشگاه های دیگر هم خورده؟ نسبت به آنها چطور هست؟آگه زحمت نباشه در مورد رشتت هم توضیح بدی خوشحال میشم

----------


## Mohammedam

> رشته علوم کامپیوتر رو در نظر گرفتی؟چارت دروسش رو ببین،رشته جالبیه


درسته ، سرشار از ریاضیات هست مثل فیزیک و علم جالبی هم هستولی بازار کاری در ایران داره؟باز اگه تو آمریکا بودم امید داشتم تو اپل و گوگل و ...کار کنم ولی اینجا چی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## BATMAN

> درسته ، سرشار از ریاضیات هست مثل فیزیک و علم جالبی هم هستولی بازار کاری در ایران داره؟باز اگه تو آمریکا بودم امید داشتم تو اپل و گوگل و ...کار کنم ولی اینجا چی


برای کارفرما تفاوتی نداره شما علوم خونده باشی مهندسی کامپیوتر،و چون ریاضیات بیشتری نسبت به مهندسی داره اگه شما تا مقاطع بالاتر بخواهی ادامه بدین کارتون راحتتره نسبت به مهندسی،وضعیت اپلایش هم از مهندسی کامپیوتر بهتر نباشه بدتر نیست...فکر کنم پارسال بعد م.کام و م.برق و م.مکانیک،علوم کامپیوتر پر متقاضی ترین رشته(بهترین رتبه های گرفته شده)دانشگاه شریف شد...

----------


## Mohammedam

up

----------


## Mohammedam

تو کارنامه کنکور سوابق تحصیلی من فرستاده شده ولی تو بخش معدل کتبی 0 زده
برای همه اینطوریه؟

----------

